# Hdro Add on



## hdro player (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi
ihr wisst ja das turbine ein Add on für hdro angekündigt hat. Wollte mal fragen ob wer was genaueres weiß oder was ihr denkt welche gebite dazu kommen und all so was.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (2. Dezember 2007)

Zur Zeit sind die Entwickler wohl die Einzigen die wissen was auf uns zukommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (2. Dezember 2007)

richtich. Die haupt-andeutung ist immer wieder: Moria.
Ich möchte dazu darauf hinweisen, dass vor Moria ein _Wächter_ im Wasser und der Eingang verschüttet ist.


----------



## hdro player (2. Dezember 2007)

Aber die Minen gäben jede menge quest die werden sie nicht un zu gänglich machen kann mir zwar vorstellen das das ne riesige ini wird aber ahnung hat keiner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (2. Dezember 2007)

Vetaro schrieb:


> richtich. Die haupt-andeutung ist immer wieder: Moria.
> Ich möchte dazu darauf hinweisen, dass vor Moria ein _Wächter_ im Wasser und der Eingang verschüttet ist.



Na lol...ich spiel zwar kein HDRO(noch nicht), aber Moria könnte ich mir doch als Hardcore-Raidini vorstelln.

Ich tippe mal, dass Rohan hinzukommt.


----------



## Kerindor (3. Dezember 2007)

Moria ist zu groß für eine Instanz. Man darf nicht vergessen das Moria die größte aller Zwergenstädte ist und nicht nur Ebenerdig gebaut wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgram (3. Dezember 2007)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Moria ist zu groß für eine Instanz. Man darf nicht vergessen das Moria die größte aller Zwergenstädte ist und nicht nur Ebenerdig gebaut wurde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gehe davon aus, das wir in Moria von jedem Etwas finden werden, solo-spiel Bereiche, kleine Gruppeninstanzen (wie in Annuminas) und wohl auch eine Raidinstanz. Und ein Gebiet für PvM wäre ja auch sehr schick, wo man als Ork einen Teil von Moria besetzten kann. Denn wie du schon sagst, Platz wäre ja allemal für alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoto (3. Dezember 2007)

> Ich möchte dazu darauf hinweisen, dass vor Moria ein Wächter im Wasser und der Eingang verschüttet ist.



Wo er recht hat, hat er recht.
Bin mal gespannt, wie sie das umgehen wollen.

Wahrscheinlich gibt´s eine Quest "Buddel den Ausgang frei" und es erscheint eine IMBA-RoXXor-Spitzhacke im Inventar.

Oder es ist zeitlich vor der Abreise der Gefährten angesiedelt.

Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich auf Boromir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (3. Dezember 2007)

Shoto schrieb:


> Oder es ist zeitlich vor der Abreise der Gefährten angesiedelt.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich auf Boromir
> 
> ...



Wenn du den suchst, geh einfach mal nach Bruchtal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargrimm (3. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich ist es noch nichtmal offiziell angekündigt :=)

Aber wir hatten schon oft gemutmaßt, dass sowohl Moria als auch Lothlorien kommen wird, eben alles das, was in der 2. Hälfte des ersten Teils : Die Gefährten vorkommt. 

Aber wie beim Lotto (schon wieder nicht gewonnen buhu!) gilt: Diese Angaben sind ohne Gewähr. 

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldorian (3. Dezember 2007)

Spekulationen gibt es hier und hier.

Einfach mal den Link (flash-animation) folgen, bis heute stimmen die Neuerscheinungen überein^^


http://www.visionsofthering.com/expac_timeline.shtml


----------



## HellBlade07 (3. Dezember 2007)

Naldorian schrieb:


> Spekulationen gibt es hier und hier.
> 
> Einfach mal den Link (flash-animation) folgen, bis heute stimmen die Neuerscheinungen überein^^
> http://www.visionsofthering.com/expac_timeline.shtml



sher genial diese geschichte nur dass ich nicht glaub dass es so lange dauern wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoto (3. Dezember 2007)

Upss, Kerindor, hab ich mich wohl grad als LowLevel bzw. MidLevel geoutet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

OK, dann geh ich mal da hin, wenn ich "groß" genug bin


----------



## hdro player (3. Dezember 2007)

Könnte mir auch vorstellen das sie Eriador und Arnor weiter führen, um so uinwichtigegebite halt die aber dazu gehören. Oder vieleicht mal was vom Düsterwald. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hdro player (3. Dezember 2007)

Shoto schrieb:


> Wo er recht hat, hat er recht.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie sie das umgehen wollen.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich gibt´s eine Quest "Buddel den Ausgang frei" und es erscheint eine IMBA-RoXXor-Spitzhacke im Inventar.
> ...


 Kann sein das sich ne kleiner weg in den Felsen aufgetan hat das man da durch kann. Gib viel möglich keiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zappenduster (3. Dezember 2007)

Naldorian schrieb:


> Spekulationen gibt es hier und hier.
> 
> Einfach mal den Link (flash-animation) folgen, bis heute stimmen die Neuerscheinungen überein^^
> http://www.visionsofthering.com/expac_timeline.shtml


Wat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rohan und Gondor erst ab 2010/11?? Die spinnen doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgram (4. Dezember 2007)

zappenduster schrieb:


> Wat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warten wir mal ab, denn das können ja nur schätzungen sein. Und für Dezember ist ein Addon angekündigt, welches neue Gebiete beinhaltet. (Grey Havens, Tower Hills, Far downs) aber laut den Entwicklern wird Buch 12 erst im Januar erscheinen und soll KEINE neuen Gebiete beinhalten. Also in wie weit diese timeline richtig ist, darf dahin gestellt werden. Also kann auch Rohan/Gondor doch früher kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hdro player (4. Dezember 2007)

buch 12 neue Gebite dachte da kommen Frisöre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (4. Dezember 2007)

Es geht hier auch nicht um Buch 12, sondern das kostenpflichtige AddOn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hdro player (4. Dezember 2007)

Leigh schrieb:


> Es geht hier auch nicht um Buch 12, sondern das kostenpflichtige AddOn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weiß ich hab den thread ja reingestzt. Aber einer hat geschrieben das es in Buch 12 neue Gebite gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (5. Dezember 2007)

ich glaube mich zu erinnern, gelesen zu haben, das turbine bereits inhalte für die nächsten 5 jahre im hinterkopf hat...  übrigens eine normale annahme, das ein onlinespiel so um die 5 jahre "heiss gehalten" werden kann - im sinne der breiten masse.

das hört sich für mich so an, als wäre in 5 jahren der punkt erreicht, an dem der ring zerstört ist und bis dahin ALLE gebiete implementiert sind. gehen wir von einer art timeline aus, käme moria natürlich vor rohan und mit rohan wäre so mitte 2009 zu rechnen.

aus moria nur eine instanz zu machen, hiesse potential zu verschenken. denken wir daran, das wir ja die geschichte NEBEN und HINTER der hauptstory spielen und dieser höchstens mal zuarbeiten. ergo interessiert es auch nicht so wirklich, ob der eingang, den die gefährten nahmen, verschüttet ist; mir gefiel schon von anfang an die vorstellung nicht, das eine solch grossartige stadt nur eine "eingangstür" hat... das mag für "kleine" zwergensiedlungen noch angehen, z.b. thorins hallen, aber nicht für eine hauptstadt - man stelle sich das mittelalterliche paris vor mit nur einer tür in der stadtmauer <g>
die gefährten nahmen den schnellsten weg und wollten moria im grunde gar nicht betreten. es ist also durchaus denkbar, das auch moria einen - wohl recht pompösen - haupteingang hat und ebenso nebeneingänge, diese aber halt zu weit vom weg der gefährten weg lagen.

ich fände es gut, wenn mal ein paar "lücken" aufgefüllt werden...  z.b. eine verbindung zwischen den nordhöhen und den trollhöhen, soweit das möglich wäre.


----------



## hdro player (8. Dezember 2007)

5 Jahre net schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnetz (9. Dezember 2007)

hdro schrieb:


> Weiß ich hab den thread ja reingestzt. Aber einer hat geschrieben das es in Buch 12 neue Gebite gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ähm.... nein. er hat geschrieben, dass auf visionsofthering.com für dezember neue gebiete eingeplant sind, aber turbine buch 12, als nächste erweiterung, für januar und OHNE neue gebiete angekündigt hat.

wegen dem problem mit dem eingang mach ich mir auch eher weniger sorgen.. das werden die entwickler schon regeln. und ich hoffe auch, dass sie das nicht als große raidinstanz auslegen, dann bekäme ich das wohl nie zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (9. Dezember 2007)

Die Gebietserweiterungen, die man auf visionsofthering.com findet, sind ja auch nur rein spekulativ, und mittlerweile sieht man, dass sich die Jungs da ziemlich verschätzt haben.


----------



## Vetaro (9. Dezember 2007)

Die bisherigen Angaben bei Visions sind deshalb korrekt, weil sie angepasst wurden: Die gesamte Karte wird immer, wenn neue informationen kommen, überarbeitet. zu beginn hatte der haupt-entwickler noch angenommen, dass content-patches alle drei bis vier monate kämen und hatte damit die dauer, bis "alles drin" wäre, auf etwa das doppelte geschätzt.

Übrigens hatte schon wieder jemand mit "in fünf jahren etwa ist vielleicht alles drin" argumentiert. Ich möchte dazu behaupten, dass das eine deutsche besonderheit ind er Herrangehensweise ist, die mir aus der Beta-zeit bekannt ist: Erstmal fragen, ob denn überhaupt genug content da ist, sagen, dass der ja auch irgendwie *endlich* wäre und nicht auf ewig weitergeführt werden könnte... anstatt sich mal für irgendwas *interessantes* zu interessieren, wie zum Beispiel das eigentliche Spiel.


Stellen wir uns mal vor, es wäre NICHT Moria. Was dann?
Die Gefährten wollten durch das Gebirge, wurden aber von Saruman aufgehalten. Die Spielercharaktere (aus der Perpektive des spiels sozusagen nur eine handvoll leute, die eigentlich recht unwichtig sind) sind nun nicht gerade Sarumans Todfeinde und sind ausserdem auch bisher ziemlich gut mit dem Nebelgebirge zurecht gekommen. Man könnte also relativ problemlos dort herrüber und auf diesem Wege Jenseits der Berge kommen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Spielercharaktere nicht direkt vor oder hinter den Gefährten da durch Moria gehen werden. Ich sag das jetzt einfach mal so, ihr dürft euch meine Gründe einfach selber ausdenken *g*

Ich ende (fast) mit einem weiteren Hinweis, wie in meinem Ersten Beitrag ganz am Anfang: In Moria sind ungefähr e+1 Orks. Und die werden sich nicht brav vor den Dienstboteneingang gestellt haben, alle "freund" gesagt haben und ruhig hineingewandert sein. Es gibt Licht- und Luftlöcher... Ja, und möglicherweise auch einen weiteren Eingang.

Aber eigentlich dachte ich, dass der - aus sicht der Gefährten - Ausgang der Eingang wäre. Die stelle, die in den FIlmen mit den riesigen dünnen Treppen dargestellt wird? Das sieht eigentlich sehr nach dem Haupt-Bereich aus...


----------

